# Coffe cup



## preizzo (Mar 15, 2016)

Here it s my favorite coffe cup. 
Share your!!!!


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 15, 2016)

inappropriate


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't drink coffee, but I use this for tea and hot chocolate.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice one. Perfect if you go skiing &#128516;


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 16, 2016)

I just use it at home.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not Neutral cups. Pricey but still look brand new after a couple of years. For espresso shots I use some random stuff from amazon it isn't around long enough for me to spend on it. I do like nuova point cups, a friend has a set really nice and sturdy.

Link to cups in case you're interested.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 16, 2016)

Those are a real fancy and expensive ones &#128525;


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 16, 2016)

I like this one lately.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 16, 2016)

i found a giant starbucks ceramic mug at an abandoned cubicle in my office. scrubbed it clean and it's my office coffee cup. i warm it up with hot water while my electric kettle comes to a boil..then i do a simple pour over..

then i go over the day's email and make my list..

that titanium one..i have one for camping..i hate it. stuff cools down so fast. no thanks. i like it cuz it's light..all love ends there.

my free starbucks cup doubles as my office knife sharpener. i just flip it over and stroke my pocket knife on the rough edge.


----------

